# Anyone for Linux?



## Girts (Mar 14, 2008)

The old Mac / PC debate rumbles on everywhere, but has anyone tried using LR on Linux?

True there is a nerdish tendency in some respects, but that's getting better at a grand rate - and if I can cope with it, anyone can! And it's so clean, quick, friendly and economical to operate, I want to use it exclusively.

There have been rumblings about a Linux possibility for LR, but has anyone heard any more than rumblings?

Ladies and Gentlemen, the floor is yours


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 14, 2008)

Everything I've come across implies that it won't happen. I think it's a chicken and egg thing.  Graphics is seen as a Mac thing, mass-market is a Windows thing. Linux, while admirable, is seen as a niche thing, particulary in photography.  No market, no development. No development, no market.

Right or wrong, and once again trying to avoid a Mac, Windows, Linux flame war, that's the thinking I've seen elaborated.


----------

